# Old Textured Ceiling - What is it??????



## bkumler (Apr 8, 2014)

<P>Hello, I was wondering if anybody knew what this pattern is called? And how do you make it/reproduce it? What tools & materials do you use? </P>


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like a heavy, hand applied skip trowel with possibly some sand in it. Probably done in the 70's. You can see it was done with a knife. Put the mud on your knife (10"?) and dab it on the ceiling in an altering pattern that closely matches the original. Then wipe it down like you would knock down. Thats what it looks like to me anyway.


----------



## WhiteZone (May 22, 2014)

Funny whenever I see something random or strange in a house I always blame it on "the 70's" even if the house is only 10 years old! Take a big piece of scrap rock, looks like stiff mud applied with a trowel in random swipes and knocked down. Not sure how long you should let it set before knocking it down...detail shot is a little blurry. The key here is to test your theories first before going for it.


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like its partially set, then troweled. But it looks like the height is so even that it would be hard to replicate by hand.


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

*old*



bkumler said:


> <P>Hello, I was wondering if anybody knew what this pattern is called? And how do you make it/reproduce it? What tools & materials do you use? </P>


looks like the late 60s as he said a brode k:thumbsup:nife and skipping trowel


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

interior stucco :blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hawk and Trowel, AP right outta the box and let set 5 minutes. Then lightly knockdown.


----------

